

Direct democracy through dollars: Starbucks CEO pledges end to donations - mikk0j
http://money.cnn.com/2011/08/16/news/economy/starbucks_boycott_washington/

======
iwwr
Soon: "DoJ launches anti-trust lawsuit against Starbucks" (for monopolizing
the hipster coffeeshop market); 2 years later, Starbucks forced to sell half
their establishments; quietly, they resume political donations

